

Is Andreessen-Horowitz Right That Software's Poised to Eat Healthcare? - shahryc
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidshaywitz/2015/08/03/is-andreessen-horowitz-right-that-softwares-poised-to-eat-healthcare/2/

======
shahryc
"Collectively, a16z says, these three trends will lead to an 'explosion' of
experimental biology and digital health startups..."

